# what to see Durango



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

How old are you? Party scene guy or chill guy.....


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

Argo said:


> How old are you? Party scene guy or chill guy.....


Im 21 and both, day chill, night party


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know a lot about Durango, I've only been there a few times but I used to spend 6 weeks a year in pagosa springs. If you have a day you should go board at wolf creek, Wolf Creek Ski Area - Ski Colorado! which is like 90 minutes awAy. Durango mountain resort is right by Durango obviously.... Wolf creek is by pagosa springs.... PS is a very small town with not much night life. There are some decent eats in town though and WC is pretty cheap with random $30 lift ticket days here and there. I like tequilas Mexican restaurant, right across the river from the hot springs. You can chill in the springs too, there's usually quite a few bikinis around since it's a day spa there too.

Down town Durango almost always had something going on when I was there in the night time.... Lots of people around and plenty of bar type places....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try to head up to silverton too, cool old town. If your an advanced boarder you should ride there too.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

At least one day, go visit Mesa Verde. It is about an hour southwest of Durango. It is totally worth it.

http://www.visitmesaverde.com/mesa-verde-tours.aspx?cct_info=3|16553|876503|50443143|416180043|e|332532126|tc|4666805674||||&cct_ver=3&cct_bk=anasazi%20cliff%20dwellings&cct_st=anasazi%20cliff%20dwelling&mkwid=eNMTpT1Pw&crid=332532126&mp_kw=anasazi%20cliff%20dwellings&mp_mt=e


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> At least one day, go visit Mesa Verde. It is about an hour southwest of Durango. It is totally worth it.
> 
> http://www.visitmesaverde.com/mesa-verde-tours.aspx?cct_info=3|16553|876503|50443143|416180043|e|332532126|tc|4666805674||||&cct_ver=3&cct_bk=anasazi%20cliff%20dwellings&cct_st=anasazi%20cliff%20dwelling&mkwid=eNMTpT1Pw&crid=332532126&mp_kw=anasazi%20cliff%20dwellings&mp_mt=e


I was gonna say the same thing, its very seasonal though it won't open until late spring or so. They close around the end of October for the season


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mesa Verde is open year round........with limited facilities in the winter.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I was gonna say, because when I visited, it was mid March.


----------



## LiVeRideFcK (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been to Pagosa/wolf creek a couple of times. My friend has a cabin up there. And i agree its pretty badass i love it there. Its part of the reason I'm moving to Durango. The springs are definately great, except for the freezing feet and hair. I haven't checked out tequilas yet but i highly suggest the restaurant Hogs Breath. Sounds weird but some of the best food i've had. 
Checked out the silverton as well and I'm definately interested. Also Mesa Verde looks incredible I didn't know that was in Colorado, that is a must see now. But cool, thanks i appreciate the help. Open to more suggestions


----------

